# MicroLux 7x16 Mini Lathe... Good/Bad?



## wiset1

Okay,

So I've had a couple members on the IAP plant a seed and I'm going to move in another direction and see where it takes me since I'm kind of getting bored with the segmenting and scalloping :biggrin: not really but...yeah

I looked all over Craigslist and can't find a metal lathe under $2k in my area that's worth a darn so after some review I found the MicroLux 7x16 Mini Metal Lathe for $850.  This seems to be large enough for what I'm looking to do and has some good points, but I'm wondering if anyone owns one of these and has anything to say about them...good or bad.

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## GoatRider

Have you considered a Taige micro-lathe? That's what I use, and the only thing I regret is that it won't turn threads without a lot of mod work. But it's very versatile, I use it as a wood lathe, and as a horizontal milling machine and drill press.


----------



## wiset1

GoatRider said:


> Have you considered a Taige micro-lathe? That's what I use, and the only thing I regret is that it won't turn threads without a lot of mod work. But it's very versatile, I use it as a wood lathe, and as a horizontal milling machine and drill press.


 
I've seen these, but it's not really what I'm looking for.  I'm more interested in finding out info on the Microlux, thanks though.


----------



## BRobbins629

Tim - This or a very similar question has come up several times on the forum.  There are usually 2 schools of thought.  One is that the 7" lathes are perfect for pen turning and the other that you should go for something bigger.  Most of the 7 x XX are very close in performance and capability.  The only ones to be careful of are the 7 x 10 as they are a little short when you want to put things like drill chucks in the tail stock.  I have had a similar 7 x 12 for about 4-5 years and make most of my pens on it.  I have said several times that I don't think I have seen a pen posted on this forum that couldn't be turned on it.  It has come in handy for many other things.  I never regretted getting it.  I can move it easily, it doesn't take up much space and has held its value should I decide one day to upgrade. If you haven't used a metal lather before, they are great to learn on and easy to work on as they do sometimes need adjustment.  Parts and accessories are readily available.  You can make mandrels, bushings, turn wood, plastic and metal.  I don't know of anyone who bought one that didn't enjoy the experience.  Happy to talk more on Thursday.


----------



## mredburn

Tim check out Chucks (Dale Camino) thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/f166/my-lathe-87987/ He has one. There are a couple of mods he has done to improve its flexability.


----------



## wiset1

Thanks guys, this helps!


----------



## Brooks803

Definitely pick Bruce's brain Tim! At the last meeting after the woodcraft closed I think Fred, Jason, Bruce, Bill and myself could have stood outside for hours picking each others brains. Personally, I don't anything helpful about the lathe except go for something longer than 7 x 10. I'm making it work for me, but there isn't room for much!

Also think of all the tooling you'll end up needing. Might want to write a grocery list while talking with Bruce! Quick tool change is a MUST. If I didn't already have one with mine I'd be buying one quick.


----------



## Dalecamino

Tim, you did good by getting the 16" as Bruce said. I like my lathe. I can do what I need to with it. As far as threading with it, I haven't had the need to, and don't expect I ever will. But, it did come with a set of gears for threading. I think you made a good choice. You even get a warranty with yours. There are a few nuts and bolts you'll have to check once in awhile, for tightening. No big deal there. 

I'm anxious to see what you do with it.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## penmaker56

Tim, I have an old HF 7 x 10 (as they didn't have the 12's available yet), all the Chinese 7x's are made by Seig. There is a learning curve, and it is a Barbie doll, all the tools, accessories, etc will cost a hell of a lot more than the lathe; but I can not think of a better tool to have, having the ability to thread is a plus. But it does need adjustments as thing wear, and it can be tricky to get them right.


----------



## BRobbins629

As you budget for this and your next few years wish lists, a couple of thoughts on accessories and nice to haves..

1) If you already use collet chucks, you will need a 3MT holder for the headstock. If you don't have, these should be on the list with a full set of at least 18 collets.
2) Quick change tool post - a real nice to have
3) A set of metric wrenches and handle style metric allen wrenches
4) A tool grinder
5) An air compressor
6) A 2mt drill chuck for the tail stock
7) A die holder for the tailstock (2MT or one that fits drill chuck) You could also make this a one of your first metal lathe projects.
8) Some tool blanks to grind (less than $1 each at Enco)
9) Boring bar set (you could also grind these if you have #4)
10) Some round brass stock to make mandrels
11) Taps and dies


----------



## BigShed

BRobbins629 said:


> As you budget for this and your next few years wish lists, a couple of thoughts on accessories and nice to haves..
> 
> 1) If you already use collet chucks, you will need a 3MT holder for the headstock. If you don't have, these should be on the list with a full set of at least 18 collets.



Better yet, rather than an MT3 chuck get one of these as you can make full use of the ER collets, ie you can pass material through.







Bruce's list illustrates that the purchase of a metal lathe is only the beginning of a long, slippery slope.:tongue:


----------



## Hubert H

Here is a 7X16  for 850 

MicroLux 7x16 Mini Lathe


----------



## wiset1

BRobbins629 said:


> As you budget for this and your next few years wish lists, a couple of thoughts on accessories and nice to haves..
> 
> 1) If you already use collet chucks, you will need a 3MT holder for the headstock. If you don't have, these should be on the list with a full set of at least 18 collets.
> 2) Quick change tool post - a real nice to have
> 3) A set of metric wrenches and handle style metric allen wrenches
> 4) A tool grinder
> 5) An air compressor
> 6) A 2mt drill chuck for the tail stock
> 7) A die holder for the tailstock (2MT or one that fits drill chuck) You could also make this a one of your first metal lathe projects.
> 8) Some tool blanks to grind (less than $1 each at Enco)
> 9) Boring bar set (you could also grind these if you have #4)
> 10) Some round brass stock to make mandrels
> 11) Taps and dies



Bruce...this is NOT going to make my wife happy...but what she doesn't know...:biggrin:  I'll have to have a look around and see how much I can get ALL at once and move into it from there.



hubert said:


> Here is a 7X16  for 850
> 
> MicroLux 7x16 Mini Lathe



Thanks!  That's the site I was on when I saw the 7x16


----------



## bluwolf

Fred, 

I've never seen an ER collet chuck like that. Where did you find it?

Mike




BigShed said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you budget for this and your next few years wish lists, a couple of thoughts on accessories and nice to haves..
> 
> 1) If you already use collet chucks, you will need a 3MT holder for the headstock. If you don't have, these should be on the list with a full set of at least 18 collets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, rather than an MT3 chuck get one of these as you can make full use of the ER collets, ie you can pass material through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce's list illustrates that the purchase of a metal lathe is only the beginning of a long, slippery slope.:tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## BigShed

I purchased it from  a UK supplier

Chronos Ltd Engineering Tools

The backplate came from LittleMachineShop (M39).

LittleMachineShop.com - Chuck Adapter, M39 x 4 Thread 4" Dia

You can see how I fitted it here

ER25 Collet Chuck - Woodwork Forums


----------



## bluwolf

Thanks Fred, I appreciate that. I liked your article about how you fitted the backplate. Well done.

Mike




BigShed said:


> I purchased it from a UK supplier
> 
> Chronos Ltd Engineering Tools
> 
> The backplate came from LittleMachineShop (M39).
> 
> LittleMachineShop.com - Chuck Adapter, M39 x 4 Thread 4" Dia
> 
> You can see how I fitted it here
> 
> ER25 Collet Chuck - Woodwork Forums


----------

